# Can I safely wash my Altura Night Vision jacket?



## Auntie Helen (5 Nov 2008)

I have a Night Vision jacket (fluorescent yellow) and it's got a lot of oil stains on it, plus some mud, plus it might appreciate a wash anyway due to being worn when I overheated a few times.

However I bumped into a lady with a very faded greenish-looking one who said it wasn't that old but she'd washed it in the washing machine (admittedly with biological powder) and it had massively faded.

I have some special washing liquidy stuff for gore-tex jackets (which has worked very well on my walking coat) and would like to give it a go using that, but I want to check first with you lot out there, to see if you have managed to wash these jackets and they come out unscathed.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## snapper_37 (5 Nov 2008)

Oooh thanks for asking that.

*watches patiently as Altura NV Jacket also needs a wash*


----------



## jimboalee (5 Nov 2008)

www.swinnertoncycles.co.uk/Night-Vision-Jacket-Zyral22nvi.aspx

Is this the one?


----------



## snapper_37 (5 Nov 2008)

Yes, in the hi-viz.


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Nov 2008)

Yep, that's the one, looks like this in the yellow (modelled by me, of course )


----------



## Chris James (5 Nov 2008)

It'll will be fine getting washed. Like all waterproof materials it is probably best to was in Techwash or soap flakes to avoid losing the durable water repellant coating applied to the garment surface.

You might want to check what temp on teh care label (may say only 30). Really bad marks can be removed locally by rubbing a small amount of soap or (if necessary) detergent on the area and rubbing in before you wash it.

I have a Night Vision windproof which I just bung in the washing machine with non bio at 40 degrees C. It says 30 on the care label (presumably to avoid the refelctive patches disbonding) but I haven't had any problems. But the windproof doesn't have a DWR coating hence the recommendation to use Techwash or soap flakes.


----------



## inaperfectworld (5 Nov 2008)

yes the soap tech washes, nikwax etc are good, but you can buy pure soap flakes: a lot cheaper (which were marketed as lux flakes, but the brand i got in supermarket were "grannys original"). soap flakes don't affect the waterproof coating unlike washing powders. 
unfortunately oil stains are unlikely to come out on a wash cycle at 30 or 40 degrees. i had a goretex jacket and i used some dry flakes directly onto the jacket with enough water to make a thick lather and then gently rubbed the areas together gently before washing in the machine. this seemed to get them out without damaging jacket


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Nov 2008)

The waterproof washing liquid stuff I have is German so not a brand with which I'm familiar but it has done the trick for the last 8 years on a waterproof/breathable jacket that I wash monthly and which is still waterproof and breathable. I'm more concerned about the NV jacket fading, although I wouldn't like the reflective patches to disbond either. The jacket says it's OK to wash at 40 but not to use biological washing agents or softeners.


----------



## johnny (5 Nov 2008)

I stick mine in with Fairy at 30 and it doesn't seem to have done it any harm. But I only wash it when the smell starts to get noticeable.........


----------



## tomb1960 (5 Nov 2008)

I've washed mine too on 30 (too tight for 40!) with a non-bio liquid and it was fine. I vaguely remember reading somewhere that you are meant to tumble dry waterproofs as this somehow reactivates the proofing.


----------



## cheadle hulme (5 Nov 2008)

Don't know whether the material is the same as used in the Altura Nevis jacket, but mine is a sort of greyish yellow after 3 washes - not hi vis at all.

I never read washing instructions though and just bunged it in at 40 with normal powder.

Its still waterproof though, just looks fairly crappy.


----------



## Tynan (5 Nov 2008)

not sure I've ever washed a hi viz top ever?

why would you? it's not like you ever wear them indoors is it?


----------



## cheadle hulme (5 Nov 2008)

Because they get really sweaty inside and after a week they smell rancid.


----------



## Tynan (5 Nov 2008)

what do you wear under them?

Mine is well over a year old and fine


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Nov 2008)

Mine's got muck and dirt on it and doesn't look very smart. Plus I've sweated inside it so it doesn't feel so fresh. A good wash would improve things no end, and thanks to the comments here it sounds like it's safe for me to wash it.


----------



## Tynan (5 Nov 2008)

sounds a bit cissy to me, dirt and much from your recumbant?

and you are a girl I suppose

us men are rough and tough and manly

some of us anyway

mine enevr seems to get anything at all, granted I don;t wear it that often


----------



## DaveP (6 Nov 2008)

AH,

After your ride jump in the shower with it on inside out!


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (6 Nov 2008)

I've got a Montane Fetherlite thing, which I guess is probably similar in terms of the care it needs. The outdoor shop where I bought it recommended the Nikwax washing stuff, plus their reproofing thing from time to time. We've used that on our walking clothes so tend to have it in the house .. I've washed the jacket once or twice and it does help, as you'd expect. I'm lazy, but not rough and tough. 

Wiggle have got the Nikwax range for a reasonable price. Or just pop in a local Millets or similar.


----------



## Pompey Princess (6 Nov 2008)

Washed at 30 degrees and with a small amount of powder on a fast wash without a mega manic spin cycle - let it drip dry overnight in the bathroom. Job done and been fine so far.


----------



## Chris James (6 Nov 2008)

Lazy-Commuter said:


> Wiggle have got the Nikwax range for a reasonable price. Or just pop in a local Millets or similar.



Or take part in the Nikwax quiz online. They send you free samples if you answer 10 questions (that they give you the answers to!) correctly. Techwash is one of the usual ones and you can take part every three months (although at the moment the prize is footwear cleaning gel)


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (6 Nov 2008)

Chris James said:


> Or take part in the Nikwax quiz online. They send you free samples if you answer 10 questions (that they give you the answers to!) correctly. Techwash is one of the usual ones and you can take part every three months (although at the moment the prize is footwear cleaning gel)


I didn't know about that. Top tip, thanks.


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2008)

I have to report that the Night Vision fades over time anyway... mine is definately not the same colour as it was last year...


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Nov 2008)

And has it been washed in that time or is it general fadeage?


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2008)

I embarassed to say general fadeage - normally I have quite a few layers on underneath so it hasn't got too smelly (and of course I'm a lady so I have only "glowed" in it!!). I have wanted to wash it but didn't want to affect its waterproofing. I now have a second one in grey, and I'm going to try washing it to see how it goes - but yet to get those proper soap flakes.


----------



## HLaB (7 Nov 2008)

I just washed my night vision ovetrowsers last night and say don't use biological, I used ordinary Non-bio. I also gave them a second wash with Grangers waterproof stuff, it says to get best results tumble dry yet Altura say no


----------



## Chris James (7 Nov 2008)

HLaB said:


> I also gave them a second wash with Grangers waterproof stuff, it says to get best results tumble dry yet Altura say no



The problem with non bio as opposed to soap based products is that apparently detergents affect the surface tension which undermines the durable water repellent coating that allows water to bead up on the surface.

Altura probably say not to tumble dry as it may disbond the seam taping. You can try a cool iron instead, avoiding the seams, if you have the guts!


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2008)

Getting hold of soap flakes is ruddy hard now - been looking for some for ages....


----------



## Chris James (7 Nov 2008)

fossyant said:


> Getting hold of soap flakes is ruddy hard now - been looking for some for ages....



Have you tried Sainsbury's?

The last load I got was from there (about 18 months ago - we only use it for washing waterproofs).

We normally shop in Morrison's but I don't think they sell soap flakes.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Dec 2008)

Update.

I washed the jacket with my special German waterproof/breathable jacket washing liquid at 40 degrees (as the jacket said).

It came out just as yellow and reflective as before and somewhat cleaner but still with some oil marks on it. I suppose they're not going to go without mega elbow grease or dodgy chemicals. Still, it was a marked improvement!


----------



## Pompey Princess (29 Dec 2008)

Got some soap flakes today in Tesco - Granny's Soap Flakes. Previously posted that I'd washed using normal bio stuff but this thread has made me think again about doing that. Will still use the fast wash and drip dry but will use the flakes instead. Cost £1.15 for a big box.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (29 Dec 2008)

when you do wash it make sure you do up the velcro wrist straps first...leave them open and the hooks will rip into the inner meshing on the jacket and then be ripped out again in th espin...not the end of life as we know it but its not good.


----------



## Pompey Princess (30 Dec 2008)

Washed mine with the granny soap flakes last night - the dirt spots on the back weren't gone totally as they were when I used my usual powder but I guess the waterproofing is important not to muck up so will continue to use these.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (31 Dec 2008)

I spray mine with a waterproofing spray after washing in a machine.


----------

